# Can't get into Canada with a 10 year old DUI... or any criminal record.



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm getting ready to go fish Lake St. Clair... it's my boat.

My friend and I got our passports, no problem.
I was looking at the information / requirements to fish Canadian waters, and the numbers to call... when I came across this...

http://www.freep.com/article/20120701/NEWS05/207010556/Canadian-waters-off-limits-to-U-S-boaters-with-criminal-records

My friend has a DUI more recent than that... so I guess we'll be fishing the US skinny waters.

I bet he could have purchased a Canadian fishing license (like every other year for the past 25 years)... and got ready to cross over - and then deny him access!?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe if he didn't do any jail time, He may be able to pay a $200 waiver and they will give him a pass to get in. Shoplifting conviction will also keep you on thiis side of the border....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Cut from the article: "_Hammond and Kyle Niemi, chief petty officer for the 9th Coast Guard district in Cleveland, said there are no comparable call-in requirements for Canadian boaters planning to fish in only U.S. waters."_

Maybe it's about time this changed? I guess I just assumed they had to call in like us. Guess not. Can you believe, Canadians keep a closer watch on who enters their country than we do? They get to fish here with no supervision, but, we have to call them and report as if we are on probation?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> I believe if he didn't do any jail time, He may be able to pay a $200 waiver and they will give him a pass to get in. Shoplifting conviction will also keep you on thiis side of the border....


If you read the article (link) - it's about a charter captain that now, can't fish in Candian waters... and his DUI is about 11 years old. I would think, he of all people would have hired a lawyer or talked to 'someone' about a way to allow him to get in.

I don't think there's any way to pay your way out of it - but I could be wrong?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Can you believe said:


> And it doesn't matter if you even set foot on their soil... it applies in bordering waters - and JUST TO FISH!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rainbow said:


> If you read the article (link) - it's about a charter captain that now, can't fish in Candian waters... and his DUI is about 11 years old. I would think, he of all people would have hired a lawyer or talked to 'someone' about a way to allow him to get in.
> 
> I don't think there's any way to pay your way out of it - but I could be wrong?


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g153339-c49436/Canada:Dwi.Or.Dui.Driving.Convictions.html

This article talkes about paying $200 to get a waiver and it can be up to a $1000 to get them to overlook your past.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Im confused. Can you enter canada and fish from shore with a dui in the past 10 years? 

Is the goal here to prevent BUI's or to prevent anyone (even non fisherman) from entering the country if they have a dui in the last 10 years?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe people shouldn't drink and drive and they would be able to fish anywhere they want.. Just a thought


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Im confused. Can you enter canada and fish from shore with a dui in the past 10 years?
> 
> Is the goal here to prevent BUI's or to prevent anyone (even non fisherman) from entering the country if they have a dui in the last 10 years?


James - Canada doesn't want the" criminal " element entering Canada and has stricter views than the USA on DUI etc. If you have a DUI or shoplifting on your criminal record ( or worse), they may not let you cross the border in a car, tour bus etc. whether you are the driver or not. It isn't just a fisherman thing.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. I was just curious, green light for me.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Quite honestly canada has it goin on. Just look at the change in exchange rate over the last 30 years(or the quality of fishing)....heck there are probably less people in the entire country than L.A. Or new york city! Once i biked from missoula montana to jasper park. Talk about gods country. And it probably keeps getting better all the way to alaska. Cigarettes were $8 a pack in b.c. Back in 92 and i thought that was most excellent.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

You will need to get it pardon off your record by a judge before you cross. Went up with two guys that did this and was able to cross. 


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Its because in canada a DUI is a felony..you basically a convicted felon crossing the border

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g153339-c49436/Canada:Dwi.Or.Dui.Driving.Convictions.html
> 
> This article talkes about paying $200 to get a waiver and it can be up to a $1000 to get them to overlook your past.


One would have to actually apply for the waiver at a land crossing and after reading the following, I doubt anyone just wanting to fish in Canadian waters would be granted one.

"It might be possible to get a temporary resident permit to enter Canada prior to rehabilitation, but this is up to the passport control officer's discretion and requires a $200 (Canadian) fee. The temporary resident permit is meant to allow entry for exceptional circumstances, which would include reasons of national interest or on strong humanitarian or compassionate grounds"

Personally, I think they are going a little over the top with their rules and possibly losing tourism dollars, but hey, It's their country!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But make sure you speak Spanish when the officer stops you...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I went to a business conference in Toronto (great town) in 1996, and the customs officers were very stern. On the way back to the US, in comparison, the officers were practically handing out free hot dogs and baseball caps.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

From Snakecharmer's article...

_A person may not apply for criminal rehabilitation for 5 years following the original conviction (note the difference with deemed rehabilitation where the period begins with the completion of the sentence). After this five-year waiting period (assuming the person has not been convicted of another offence) Americans (for example) can apply for criminal rehabilitation by submitting the following:

An application form IMM 1444E
A passport size photograph
A copy of your passport data pages
An FBI police certificate
A state police certificate
Copies of court documents indicating the charge, section of law violated, the verdict, and sentencing
Proof of completed sentences, paid fines, court costs, ordered treatments, etc.
Copies of the text of the law describing the offence.
Detailed explanation of the circumstances surrounding the offence
Three letters of reference from responsible citizens.
A non-refundable processing fee of $180 USD _


No Thank You! If I were in this situation, there is no way I would provide all of this information just for a "chance" to enter Canada. 

Supercilious...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We asked the border guy when we went up in June. He said that a DUI is like a felony in Canada. Thus no access allowed.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I went to a business conference in Toronto (great town) in 1996, and the customs officers were very stern. On the way back to the US, in comparison, the officers were practically handing out free hot dogs and baseball caps.


That has been the exact opposite of my many experiences driving across the border for business since 2001. Canadian Customs are very nice and even smile while the US Customs were the pri^[email protected] on the way home.

On the other hand, several friends driving up there for 2 weeks of fishing with their boat were put into the special room while the boat, truck, dog and possessions were throughly searched for 2 hours upon entry to Canada. Happened to them twice.

Business or pleasure travel may be the difference.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

boatnut said:


> One would have to actually apply for the waiver at a land crossing and after reading the following, I doubt anyone just wanting to fish in Canadian waters would be granted one.
> 
> "It might be possible to get a temporary resident permit to enter Canada prior to rehabilitation, but this is up to the passport control officer's discretion and requires a $200 (Canadian) fee. The temporary resident permit is meant to allow entry for exceptional circumstances, which would include reasons of national interest or on strong humanitarian or compassionate grounds"
> 
> ...


Yep. I and some buddies used to make a fishing trip to Canada every year for quite a while. Then we noticed things were beginning to get a little weird. The first shoe to drop was when the outfitter sent us his new brochure with the notation "Prices are now in US Dollars not Canadian Dollars". I had the previous year's brochure and the amounts hadn't changed! Just US Dollars now! This was back when we were getting $1.50 Canadian for $1.00 US. A 50% price increase? Really?

Then, the border agents started interrogating us like we were Al Capone and his gang! Prices started rising like everything was going out of style next week! Enough things piled one on top of the other and we finally decided to heck with Canada. We'll spend our money in the US!


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> We'll spend our money in the US!


Couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And beer is not cheap at "the beer store" in ontario.

Meanwhile, Marc Emery, Canadas prince of pot is serving time in a u.s. Prison.

Lol....

-Lee Guhlize (or so say 54% of Americans now)


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the US should start the same thing. Then they would have Canadians working on it too! About got run over the other day with two large Canadian boats crossing the boarder and running wide open like they owned the lake. Almost swamped a couple small boats. They may not like us but cut their access and watch things change!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe not! But when they do get in they will not extradite to a country with the death penalty either. So they cant hate the criminals that much. I use to go quite often because i love the falls. But when they started the passport thing I figured they were declaring a problem with us. And I never go where Im not wanted.



Snakecharmer said:


> James - Canada doesn't want the" criminal " element entering Canada and has stricter views than the USA on DUI etc. If you have a DUI or shoplifting on your criminal record ( or worse), they may not let you cross the border in a car, tour bus etc. whether you are the driver or not. It isn't just a fisherman thing.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I just can't believe, with Homeland Security, Border Patrol, plus all the others patrolling the lake, Canadians come and go as they please. This just floors me. I thought the call in thing was just part of the post 9/11 heightened security. Oh, but no. Our side of the border is just as open as it ever was, to somebody comming in. We have to ask permission to cross the border, but they can come and go as they please?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I Fish said:


> I just can't believe, with Homeland Security, Border Patrol, plus all the others patrolling the lake, Canadians come and go as they please. This just floors me. I thought the call in thing was just part of the post 9/11 heightened security. Oh, but no. Our side of the border is just as open as it ever was, to somebody comming in. We have to ask permission to cross the border, but they can come and go as they please?


I'm not sure what the US requirements are for a foreign vessel (Canadian) coming into US waters is. I do know, I see quite a few leaving Put in Bay and headed back towards Leamington on Sundays. I'm pretty sure there is a videophone on the Bay where they would be required to report in.

As far as Canadians fishing on our side....I don't ever recall seeing registration numbers of Canadian vessel on our side....I mean...why would they when the fishing is so great over there? Heck, even when I'm fishing around Pelee, I rarely see any Canadian boats.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been searching through all of Canada's Ministries, but can't seem to find anything relating to Canadian resident "call-in" requirements. I've found everything related to land crossing of the borders, including what to do upon making landfall after crossing a water border, but, apparently there's nothing about remaining in our water, as we would theirs while fishing. However, in several places, I have found the call-in requirements for U.S. citizens crossing into and out of Canada.

I wrote my Congressman. I want to know, if we are required to call Canadian officials, why don't Canadians have to call U.S. officials? I'll post the response. Why should they have more freedom to cross our border than we do?


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I fish with a bunch of guys that used to go to Canada every year,we all go to Erie now every year.Lot cheaper and a lot of fun.Let em keep their country and over the top rules.We go the 2nd week of May,and the small mouth fishing is off the hook.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Its called can-pass,they brief us about it every year when we fish the BFL tourney out of Clayton NY.You have to stop at the border and call a number,give them your information and they will give you a verification number.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, they are really cracking down now: http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/12/tagblogsfindlawcom2012-legallyweird-idUS126669195820120712


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Going fishing in Canada used to a good deal. Not any more.Rather than buying a pass card or passport and then being taxed like a millionaire I would drive to Minnesota' Wisconsin, or somewhere in the USA and spend my money to support the local economy.Last time up there we were not treated very well by the border patrol or RCMP who followed us for 10 miles,like we were going commit a crime or maybe hope we would break the rules.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

It's obvious to me Canada has started cracking down more and more on US residents while tightening the noose and putting up more and more roadblocks to taking a vacation up there. I'm sure some of it is our fault in that they may be getting tired of the ugly Americans going up there and acting like they own the place and some of it is the lessening of the almighty dollar. With their robust economy why do they need tourism anymore? Things I've seen happen over the past 5 years that did not exist the previous 5 years:
Passports now needed
Trapping of minnows not allowed
Much more common boat boarding, liscense checking, coming into cabins to check on fish catches
More common fish checks heading to the ferry on the way home
Sportman liscense needed now besides the fishing liscense
Nastier law enforcement, my one bud has been checked 2 years in a row for boat safety equipment (previous to that he had never been checked in over 20 years of going up there).
This might be my last year going up, we'll see. But...there's no convincing me that Lake Erie or any other body of water in the lower 48 is as pleasurable as being up there. There's just no other place like it. I'm sure gonna miss it.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I am pretty sure the passport is required due to US laws upon return, not to get into Canada.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Quite honestly canada has it goin on. Just look at the change in exchange rate over the last 30 years(or the quality of fishing)....heck there are probably less people in the entire country than L.A. Or new york city! Once i biked from missoula montana to jasper park. Talk about gods country. And it probably keeps getting better all the way to alaska. Cigarettes were $8 a pack in b.c. Back in 92 and i thought that was most excellent.


MUST OF MISSED THAT STORE ..good thing i only paid 4$ a pack back then


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lynxis said:


> I am pretty sure the passport is required due to US laws upon return, not to get into Canada.


Lynxis I believe you need the passport to get in, not to get back into your own country. And you better have it ready along with your driver liscense when you get to the border along with everyone else in the vehicle so they don't have to ask for it. If they have to ask for it they really get nasty and you might just end up being searched. They really know how to make you feel nervous going in and that's exactly what they're looking for.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

http://gocanada.about.com/od/canadatraveloverview/qt/uscitizenborder.htm

Visitors from any country other than the U.S. have always needed a passport to enter Canada. On the other hand, because of a friendly border crossing agreement between Canada and the United States, Canada Border Services did not require U.S. citizens to present a passport to enter Canada. This friendly border crossing agreement used to be mutual; however, now the WHTI requires that U.S. citizens have a passport to return home. In this way, passport requirements for Canada and U.S. borders are different on paper, but, are in practice, the same. Canada will not allow a U.S. citizen into the country who does not have the proper documentation to return home.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

EnonEye said:


> Lynxis I believe you need the passport to get in, not to get back into your own country. And you better have it ready along with your driver liscense when you get to the border along with everyone else in the vehicle so they don't have to ask for it. If they have to ask for it they really get nasty and you might just end up being searched. They really know how to make you feel nervous going in and that's exactly what they're looking for.


I always had way more trouble returning to the USA than going into Canada. The Canadians were always as polite as can be, the USA border guards ranged from equally as polite to much less so.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Lynxis said:


> http://gocanada.about.com/od/canadatraveloverview/qt/uscitizenborder.htm
> 
> Visitors from any country other than the U.S. have always needed a passport to enter Canada. On the other hand, because of a friendly border crossing agreement between Canada and the United States, Canada Border Services did not require U.S. citizens to present a passport to enter Canada. This friendly border crossing agreement used to be mutual; however, now the WHTI requires that U.S. citizens have a passport to return home. In this way, passport requirements for Canada and U.S. borders are different on paper, but, are in practice, the same. Canada will not allow a U.S. citizen into the country who does not have the proper documentation to return home.


So basically they don't want to get stuck with us if the US will not let us back over. I guess that makes sense I can think of quite a few people I would not want to be stuck with at my own house.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My company has been owned by a Canadian since 2002.They have always made payroll without fail,but they do things very differently than any company I've known.They do spend money to make money. the one aspect they seem to share with most American companies is that preventive maintenance comes after the fact. And according to them;"You Yanks make too much money".


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

James F said:


> My company has been owned by a Canadian since 2002.They have always made payroll without fail,but they do things very differently than any company I've known.They do spend money to make money. the one aspect they seem to share with most American companies is that preventive maintenance comes after the fact. And according to them;"You Yanks make too much money".


Tell the Canucks you need a raise. Read yesterday that the ave. Canadian is worth more that the ave, American


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, if you had a DUI, you need to wait 5 years.
Found out the hard way years ago (I had no clue, I figured it's only Canada!).
Screw it - spent my money at the Detroit casinos instead.
Got back to our room in the GM towers and mooned Windsor!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Canadians are getting too cocky.
We should have took them in 1812 when 
we had the chance. . . 

All but Quebec, of course. Nobody wants Quebec.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The combo of high gas prices, passport being required and the strength of the Canadian dollar are a helluva triple whammy. Tourism will suffer greatly imo.

I've been pulled over 3 times and now that i look back its obvious why. I was always in a flashy car with others but not in a family setting. just a bunch of young adults each time. They tore my bosses Cherokee apart for 2 hours as we Sat in a detention cell. 3of us were just going over for a night of fun in Windsor. 3 well dressed males late 20's all wearing oversized black leather coats too so i can see why we fit the profile. The best part was when the stubby little sawed off USA cop came in and told us we were free to go, but not until we all sing Hail To The Victors! Lol. We told him we'd rather be sent to a Canadian gulag and be forced to clean perch all day for life instead.


----------

